# Berlusconi non vuole cedere il Milan.



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.

Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...certo-prende-tempo-vt36456-36.html#post947262


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attenendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Let's go ItalcessMilan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

Milano Finanza è decisamente attendibile, no?

Considerando poi anche la negatività di Campopiano di oggi e di altri fonti... direi di mettersi il cuore in pace


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

E' praticamente finita.

Quando ci libereremo da questi farabutti, la situazione sarà ormai irrecuperabile.

Il Milan è morto.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attenendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Ok ragazzi lavora a Milano finanza, ma l'avete mai sentito parlare della cessione del Milan a Sportitalia?
Ha sempre cambiato idea mille volte (questo diceva con bee è fatta tanto per intenderci, quindi immagino che fonti di spessore abbia)...NESSUNO SA NULLA.
Stop, questa è l'unica cosa certa al momento.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra strano si sia intavolato una trattativa di tale portata senza il consenso di Berlusconi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Maggio 2016)

Mi hanno tolto l'energia anche di insultarli, non ce la faccio piu'


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

Come detto ieri sera, l'ipotesi secondo cui Berlusconi vorrebbe cedere solo la minoranza è molto più credibile e sensata rispetto a chi scrive che un giorno vuole vendere e il giorno dopo no o che è combattuto dai sentimenti e dagli affetti. Inutile dire che se fosse vero saremmo ufficialmente rovinati e destinati a finire nella tomba con lui.


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

Vendo per il bene del Milan.
(cit)

Vabbè, siamo prigionieri del demonio. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2016)

Avete capito o no che questo di pagati 90 mln all'anno conta meno zero. Tanto è ricco 90 mln per lui cosa volete che siano..

Inutile, finché non morirà il Milan e tifosi saranno suoi ostaggi. Quando se ne andrà il Milan passera al nuovo proprietario tramite una sala di un tribunale. Dove ci ha preso, ci riporterà.

Che vi devo dire? Tenete duro altri 10 anni.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Settimana scorsa diceva che erano più alte le probabilità di cessione..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Maggio 2016)

che bello fare il giornalista sportivo...spari giù la prima boiate che ti passa in testa e tutti i pecoroni (me compreso sia chiaro) ad esultare o deprimersi per nulla...spero che siano tutti castrati sti infami che speculano su ogni cosa...


----------



## medjai (4 Maggio 2016)

È finito. E per me è pure finito il Milan per un tempo. 

Grazie Silvio e Galliani per aver distrutto il Milan. Spero perda strepitosamente le elezioni e vada a morire in pace con la sua demenzia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè dai, io dico basta con il Milan, o meglio, col Giannino. L'ho già fatto all'esonero di Mihajlovic e non avrò problemi nel farlo anche l'anno prossimo. Aspettiamo di fallire noi, perché in quel caso Silvio ci mollerebbe, oppure aspettiamo che fallisca Silvio. Ragazzi, un grossissimo arrivederci per tornare a tifare insieme il Milan.


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2016)




----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Mai avuto dubbi come ho sempre sostenuto, mai creduto a tutte le voci di questi giorni, già non mi sembrava convinto a dare il 49% figuriamoci il 70%, sinceramente non avendoci mai creduto non sono ne delusa incavolata ecc , sono sempre milanista ma negli ultimi anni mi hanno tolto proprio quella passione frenata che avevo e qui non centrano i trofei centra un progetto serio investimenti ecc.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi onestamente Campopiano ha messo le mani avanti e risponde sempre più negativo.. Milano Finanza dice che Silvio non cede.. rassegnamo ci mi pare evidente sia finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avete capito o no che questo di pagati 90 mln all'anno conta meno zero. Tanto è ricco 90 mln per lui cosa volete che siano..
> 
> Inutile, finché non morirà il Milan e tifosi saranno suoi ostaggi. Quando se ne andrà il Milan passera al nuovo proprietario tramite una sala di un tribunale. Dove ci ha preso, ci riporterà.
> 
> Che vi devo dire? Tenete duro altri 10 anni.


Ha detto di essere nella fase lieve dell'Alzheimer. Dopo una breve ricerca, ho scoperto che la fase media della malattia può durare dai 2 ai 10 anni, quindi purtroppo non basterà nemmeno questo morbo per levarcelo di torno. Raga, arrivederci tra una decade.


----------



## fabio96 (4 Maggio 2016)

Io rimango del parere che nessuno sa nulla! Ognuno dice la sua senza avere certezze.. ma nessuno ha ancora capito che per vendere una società non basta un giorno, a meno che non ti chiami Inter..
In ogni caso io rimango fiducioso...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me semplicemente si attendevano tutti news per oggi che non sono arrivate, e quindi ora saltano a conclusioni affrettate.
Probabilmente Berlusca non cede, ma bisogna aspettare ancora un po' per saperlo. I più intelligenti avevano capito che per oggi non sarebbe arrivato nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milano Finanza è decisamente attendibile, no?
> 
> Considerando poi anche la negatività di Campopiano di oggi e di altri fonti... direi di mettersi il cuore in pace



Montanari è quello che diceva 3 mesi fa che fininvest stava trattando con il fondo Madison...credibilità zero.
Inoltre appena 6 giorni fa diceva che al 60 % berlusca vendeva...cambia idea veloce il ragazzo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Maggio 2016)

Tocca sperare in un sinkhole ad Arcore insomma.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi onestamente Campopiano ha messo le mani avanti e risponde sempre più negativo.. Milano Finanza dice che Silvio non cede.. rassegnamo ci mi pare evidente sia finita.



Campopiano per quel che mi riguarda, ha perso la credibilità quando si è messo a sparare date (dove poi puntualmente non è successo nulla).. Almeno non staremo dietro ad una cosa per mesi come l'anno scorso, possiamo farci tranquilli le nostre vacanze e poi da settembre guardarci Premier, Liga, Bundens, o qualiasi altro campionato pur di non guardare quell'insulto di sottospecie di squadra che avremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



E' tutto un gran marasma. Come al solito.


----------



## siioca (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma sto Montanari fino poco fa non contava niente ,ed ora conta qualcosa?


----------



## The Ripper (4 Maggio 2016)

*.*


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

.

A chi crediamo? 
Nessuno sa niente, dai, ma è già tutto fatto.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Game over.
Altro che "o vendo a uno stato oppure ho idea di un Milan con solo italiani".
Questo non ha davvero mai voluto cedere. La trattativa era reale ma non si è probabilmente mai mosso dalla,sua posizione.
È convinto di trovare dei cinesi come quelli di Suning dell'Inter disposti a prendersi solo,la minoranza.
Schiavi di un pazzo..


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma quale minoranza, ragazzi.

O meglio: sì, voleva vendere la minoranza. Ma a se stesso...


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Ma sto Montanari fino poco fa non contava niente ,ed ora conta qualcosa?



Bah Milano Finanza contava fino poco tempo fa. Decidiamoci...


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2016)

Peggio per il nano malefico, da oggi solo insulti da per tutto, meno abbonamenti, meno tifosi allo stadio, perdita di una fetta di tifosi. Contento lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Schifo TOTALE , schifo unico e totale .
Disgusto e insulti fino alla morte .


----------



## UDG (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi ma credete a chiunque scriva qualcosa?. Ad oggi non c'è stata nessuna smentita Fininvest e questo è l'importante. Non fissatevi con quello che scrive ogni giornalista, la maggior parte di loro lo fa solo per audience, quindi aspettiamo e tranquilli. Forza milan


----------



## malos (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Game over.
> Altro che "o vendo a uno stato oppure ho idea di un Milan con solo italiani".
> *Questo non ha davvero mai voluto cedere. La trattativa era reale ma non si è probabilmente mai mosso dalla,sua posizione.
> *È convinto di trovare dei cinesi come quelli di Suning dell'Inter disposti a prendersi solo,la minoranza.
> Schiavi di un pazzo..



Una trattativa esiste quando c'è la volontà di comprare e quella di vendere. Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma credete a chiunque scriva qualcosa?. Ad oggi non c'è stata nessuna smentita Fininvest e questo è l'importante. Non fissatevi con quello che scrive ogni giornalista, la maggior parte di loro lo fa solo per audience, quindi aspettiamo e tranquilli. Forza milan



Non si tratta del singolo giornalista, ma di un insieme di voci e sensazioni che si susseguono da stamattina.
Lo stesso nostro entusiasmo si era concretizzato per le parole di questi stessi giornalisti, quindi per lo stesso motivo se non è fondato questo pessimismo non doveva esserlo nemmeno l'entusiasmo di una settimana fa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Maggio 2016)

Peggio di Istambul, molto peggio.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Campopiano per quel che mi riguarda, ha perso la credibilità quando si è messo a sparare date (dove poi puntualmente non è successo nulla).. .



Esatto. Io non so come andrà a finire questa vicenda (l'intervista di Galatioto mi impedisce di considerare tutto un teatrino) ma sicuramente Campopiano ha peccato di protagonismo. Perché fino a quando si parla di un Berlusconi che vuole o non vuole cedere restiamo nel campo delle ipotesi (gli ottimisti crederanno a una cosa e i pessimisti all'altra) ma se inizi a parlare di precise scadenze metti direttamente in gioco la tua credibilità.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei davvero capire a che pro si tiene questo giocattolo ormai distrutto..
È vero che a quei livelli non è importante che si parli bene o male di qualcuno ma basta che se ne parli ma è evidente che questa squadra è questi anni stanno oscurando i suoi primi 25 anni, che ormai è odiato da tutti (tranne dalla curva.. Mah), che questa squadra è entrata in una spirale negativa e genera buchi su buchi con fatturato ormai crollato.
Che gli serve? Ok, lo stesso ha fatto con la polisportiva Mediolanum, ma qua è disposto a sbriciolare un asset di Fininvest da 700 milioni di euro?
Assurdo.. Quanto dovremo pagare per aver alzato quelle coppe con lui? Dove finiremo?
Possibile che milioni di tifosi (ecco la differenza sostanziale con la polisportiva) siano tenuti in "ostaggio" da un ottantenne con la demenza e le manie di grandezza?


----------



## Alex (4 Maggio 2016)

fosse così si concluderebbe il mio interesse per sta squadra


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2016)

Mai avuto nessun dubbio. Fatevi un favore. Non vi illudete. Basta, basta illuderci. E' umiliante discutere del nulla assoluto mentre questi ci prendono bellamente in giro.


----------



## UDG (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si tratta del singolo giornalista, ma di un insieme di voci e sensazioni che si susseguono da stamattina.
> Lo stesso nostro entusiasmo si era concretizzato per le parole di questi stessi giornalisti, quindi per lo stesso motivo se non è fondato questo pessimismo non doveva esserlo nemmeno l'entusiasmo di una settimana fa



La verità è che nessuno sa niente, e la gente spara date a cavolo


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Peggio di Istambul, molto peggio.


Si, direi che è una catastrofe molto più grande.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Maggio 2016)

Io l'avevo detto.. Tutti sti "entro lunedì" da "lunedì a mercoledì".. Ora dopo mercoledì o forse "Berlusconi vuole tenere"... No il fatto è che Berlusconi non sa prendere una decisione e chi sta andando via non è lui ma i cinesi che sono stanchi di stare dietro ai capricci di un pazzo isterico.. Come minimo andranno a comprarsi un'altra squadra


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Peggio di Istambul, molto peggio.



2 anni dopo Instanbul eravamo sul tetto d'Europa.
Qua non c'è fine al peggio. Ormai la direzione intrapresa è preoccupante.
Bisogna davvero capire quali siano i progetti che hanno sul nostro povero e amato Milan.
A questo punto non pongo limiti al peggio, non mi stupirei davvero che punti a restare l'ultimo presidente del Milan facendolo,sparire con lui..


----------



## ps18ps (4 Maggio 2016)

Può essere che lui preferisca Vendere la minoranza ma ormai questo deve essere un argomento gia deciso. Non penso che hanno trattato per il 70 % fino a oggi e adesso cambia le carte in tavola. È come dire di no a questo punto


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto.. Tutti sti "entro lunedì" da "lunedì a mercoledì".. Ora dopo mercoledì o forse "Berlusconi vuole tenere"... No il fatto è che Berlusconi non sa prendere una decisione e chi sta andando via non è lui ma i cinesi che sono stanchi di stare dietro ai capricci di un pazzo isterico.. Come minimo andranno a comprarsi un'altra squadra


Ormai si è capito che a fare il pessimista cronico con questa società ci indovini sempre, basta immaginare il peggior scenario possibile e ci prendi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Posso dire una cosa , sono andato a vedermi il tweet .... L ha scritto solo per far pubblicità alla puntata in tv


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> che bello fare il giornalista sportivo...spari giù la prima boiate che ti passa in testa e tutti i pecoroni (me compreso sia chiaro) ad esultare o deprimersi per nulla...spero che siano tutti castrati sti infami che speculano su ogni cosa...



Ti auguri che i giornalisti vengano castrati, ma dimmi tu cosa devono fare o dire di un club che per un anno ha inscenato uno degli spettacoli più imbarazzanti delle gestioni sportive del calcio mondiale, cioè la pagliacciata Bee.
Ogni giornale ha le sue fonti, che poi siano affidabili o meno è un discorso che si può fare solo a posteriori.

Questo continuo astio verso la categoria dei giornalisti non l'ho mai capito, manco fossero loro a distruggerci.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa , sono andato a vedermi il tweet .... L ha scritto solo per far pubblicità alla puntata in tv



Veramente non aveva scritto nulla della puntata fino a quando un tizio gli ha cominciato a fare delle domande


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che a fare il pessimista cronico con questa società ci indovini sempre, basta immaginare il peggior scenario possibile e ci prendi.


Mi spingo già in là: Balotelli, Boateng e Montolivo confermati, allenatore Giampaolo. Evergrande group proprietario di una squadra di serie A (non noi).


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ti auguri che i giornalisti vengano castrati, ma dimmi tu cosa devono fare o dire di un club che per un anno ha inscenato uno degli spettacoli più imbarazzanti delle gestioni sportive del calcio mondiale, cioè la pagliacciata Bee.
> Ogni giornale ha le sue fonti, che poi siano affidabili o meno è un discorso che si può fare solo a posteriori.
> 
> Questo continuo astio verso la categoria dei giornalisti non l'ho mai capito, manco fossero loro a distruggerci.



Infatti, Alciato alla fine ha "Poche colpe" ci è cascato. Danni collaterali... quest'anno aspettavano un altro pollo... ed è capitato a quel povero di Capopiano.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il massimo sarebbe che Evergrnade e Jack Ma dicono "grazie di tutto, noi ce ne andiamo. Solo un'ultima cosa, da che parte bisogna andare per raggiungere via Durini". Entro 2 settimana closing e nerazzurri in festa.
Situazione da incubo ergo possibilissima..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente non aveva scritto nulla della puntata fino a quando un tizio gli ha cominciato a fare delle domande



Appunto , tutto calcolato


----------



## diavolo (4 Maggio 2016)

Siamo in ostaggio e il nano non accetta riscatti


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

Io credo che sia molto chiaro, a questo punto, il fatto che Berlusca non voglia cedere assolutamente una quota di maggioranza. Vuole i soldi altrui e vuole comandare. Ovviamente, NESSUNO è disposto a cacciare mezzo miliardo per far gestire il Milan a due buffoni patentati.
Probabilmente Fininvest e i figli stanno cercando di convincerlo, da qui tutto il tempo che sta passando.


----------



## Kaw (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

Questo per chi non credeva che un NO di un vecchio con l'alzheimer potesse far saltare una trattativa che andava avanti da mesi.


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io credo che sia molto chiaro, a questo punto, il fatto che Berlusca non voglia cedere assolutamente una quota di maggioranza. Vuole i soldi altrui e vuole comandare. Ovviamente, NESSUNO è disposto a cacciare mezzo miliardo per far gestire il Milan a due buffoni patentati.
> Probabilmente Fininvest e i figli stanno cercando di convincerlo, da qui tutto il tempo che sta passando.



Direi che hai delineato un quadro probabilmente molto vicino alla realtà dei fatti


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io credo che sia molto chiaro, a questo punto, il fatto che Berlusca non voglia cedere assolutamente una quota di maggioranza. Vuole i soldi altrui e vuole comandare. Ovviamente, NESSUNO è disposto a cacciare mezzo miliardo per far gestire il Milan a due buffoni patentati.
> Probabilmente Fininvest e i figli stanno cercando di convincerlo, da qui tutto il tempo che sta passando.



C'è un fatto però che ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro per tutti.
Se Galatioto è stato contattato ed ha fatto da intermediario tra i cinesi ed il Milan vuol dire che *la volontà di cedere* c'è.
Da qui ne consegue che, ovviamente, *la base della trattativa sia la maggioranza*...i cinesi non si muovono per meno.
Già solo questi due punti, fanno capire (e sono collegamenti logici, non variano in base al mio pensiero soggettivo) che *Berlusconi ha già acconsentito* a cedere la maggioranza del Milan, altrimenti tutto questo tram tram non si sarebbe neanche avviato. E dirò di più, ha deciso di cedere già da più di un anno, semplicemente con Bee non ha concluso perchè lasciare la maggioranza in mano ad un broker per poi rimetterla sul mercato non lo convinceva, altrimenti avrebbe già firmato nel Maggio scorso.
Ultime cose da evidenziare, ma non meno importanti sono, nell'ordine:
- l'*intervista a Galatioto*, che poteva anche non avere nulla in mano di ufficiale, ma per sbottonarsi in quel modo dopo mesi di trattative già avviate (perchè è impossibile chiudere una cessione in 2 mesi) aveva i suoi buoni motivi evidentemente e questo fa pensare che tutto fosse incanalato verso il buon esito.
- la *non smentita di Fininvest* (fino ad ora sempre avvenuta), la *non smentita di Evergrande* (ricordo che è una s.p.a.) e la* "non smentita" di Jack Ma*.

Concludo dicendo di non farvi il sangue amaro per ogni piccolezza che dicono i giornalisti perchè quello è il loro lavoro...montare storie.
Campopiano come gli altri, bisogna filtrare tutto...soprattutto in questo periodo che dovrebbe portarci al closing, durante il quale sentiremo le campane di Silvio suonare sempre più forti per farci capire che ha combattuto fino all'ultimo per porgerci un futuro sereno.
Sono convinto che sia quasi già tutto fatto, ancora un mese e passa e poi verrà comunicato.
Aspettiamo il fine settimana e vediamo se ci sono degli sviluppi, ma demoralizzarsi per le parole di questo tizio proprio no.


----------



## ilcondompelato (4 Maggio 2016)

Questo è capace di far perdere la pazienza anche a padre pio ....persona assolutamente inqualificabile, ormai ha perso la credibilità non solo verso i nostri confronti, ma addirittura anche come uomo d affari dopo questa ennesima presa per culo non avrà più credibilità. ....siamo destinati ad andare nella tomba insieme a lui ed al Milan


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Alt.. Noi diamo per scontato che Galatioto sia stato contattato da Finivest. Se invece fosse l'advisor dei cinesi che puntavano al brand Milan è semplicemente Silvio non cede la maggioranza?


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> C'è un fatto però che ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro per tutti.
> Se Galatioto è stato contattato ed ha fatto da intermediario tra i cinesi ed il Milan vuol dire che *la volontà di cedere* c'è.
> Da qui ne consegue che, ovviamente, *la base della trattativa sia la maggioranza*...i cinesi non si muovono per meno.
> Già solo questi due punti, fanno capire (e sono collegamenti logici, non variano in base al mio pensiero soggettivo) che *Berlusconi ha già acconsentito* a cedere la maggioranza del Milan, altrimenti tutto questo tram tram non si sarebbe neanche avviato. E dirò di più, ha deciso di cedere già da più di un anno, semplicemente con Bee non ha concluso perchè lasciare la maggioranza in mano ad un broker per poi rimetterla sul mercato non lo convinceva, altrimenti avrebbe già firmato nel Maggio scorso.
> ...



Sono d'accordo, in questo momento è importante prendere tutto con grande serenità... Se poi al 1' di Giugno ci sarà sempre Galliani a fare il mercato allora ci dedicheremo ad altro, farsi venire il sangue amaro per ogni parola di qualsiasi pseudo - giornalista non vi fa vivere bene... Se deve andare andrà... Non ci resta che aspettare, se non andrà allora potremo disperarci


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Finora anch'io ho seguito gli sbalzi d'umore conseguenti alle sparate dei giornalisti di ogni ordine e grado, ma credo che sia l'ora del realismo. Torniamo coi piedi per terra. A mio giudizio, l'elemento su cui possiamo fare affidamento massimo è uno solo ed è l'intervista di Galatioto. Sei-otto settimane dal 16 aprile fanno l'11 (diciamo 15 per comodità) giugno. Fino ad allora ne sentiremo di ogni, in un senso o nell'altro. Non esaltiamoci e non abbattiamoci. D'altronde, non capisco come mai questo Galatioto doveva esporsi così se la trattativa non fosse stata a buon punto: ha dato dei tempi di massima, non posso credere che all'improvviso B. faccia saltare tutto per ghiribizzo. Né Galatioto è fantoccio di B., anzi lo sfan**lerebbe in un attimo.
In secondo luogo, anche se non è una certezza assoluta, mi confortano i silenzi di Fininvest e Evergrande, che sono il venditore e l'esponente più noto dei compratori. Se tutto fosse una balla, perché non smentire subito?
In terzo luogo, è tutto fermo e i rinnovi dei nostri amati cessi a pedali non ci sono stati: se Fester fosse stato sicuro di restare in sella, avrebbe già definito i contratti del Capitone e di Rigorelli in un baleno. Eppure nisba.
Fiducia, fratelli, fiducia. Attenti ai romanzi dei giornalisti. E attendere la deadline di Galatioto. Scommetto che sarà lui a stesso a sbugiardare B. se tutto si blocca per un capriccio. Non tarderà, eventualmente, a farsi sentire.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Anche Campopiano su Twitter ha detto che ne parla domani. Se fosse stata una notizia controcorrente da "sgoop" avrebbe messo i classici #staytuned e +++ notizia +++.
Siamo a titoli di coda. Almeno sto giro è durato poco ma la delusione è all'ennesima potenza per via di quello che poteva essere e probabilmente non sarà (la Cina intera dietro al nostro Milan).


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milano Finanza è decisamente attendibile, no?
> 
> Considerando poi anche la negatività di Campopiano di oggi e di altri fonti... direi di mettersi il cuore in pace



Amen fratello. E' stato abbastanza bello finchè è durata, ho pensato un po' meno a Brocchi in queste ultime settimane.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Settimana scorsa diceva che erano più alte le probabilità di cessione..



Ma non può aver cambiato idea adesso (esattamente come l'anno scorso eh) ? Non capisco come facciate a sopravvalutarlo sto qui.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> C'è un fatto però che ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro per tutti.
> Se Galatioto è stato contattato ed ha fatto da intermediario tra i cinesi ed il Milan vuol dire che *la volontà di cedere* c'è.
> Da qui ne consegue che, ovviamente, *la base della trattativa sia la maggioranza*...i cinesi non si muovono per meno.
> Già solo questi due punti, fanno capire (e sono collegamenti logici, non variano in base al mio pensiero soggettivo) che *Berlusconi ha già acconsentito* a cedere la maggioranza del Milan, altrimenti tutto questo tram tram non si sarebbe neanche avviato. E dirò di più, ha deciso di cedere già da più di un anno, semplicemente con Bee non ha concluso perchè lasciare la maggioranza in mano ad un broker per poi rimetterla sul mercato non lo convinceva, altrimenti avrebbe già firmato nel Maggio scorso.
> ...


Assolutamente proprio no ok d'accordo...Ma il problema è che personalmente qui mi demoralizza solo la pazzia di chi ci comanda.. Perché va bene tutto, ma continuare costantemente a rinviare qualsivoglia piccolo step non penso che sia positivo, perché se ci fosse la volontà ferrea realmente di vendere io penso che comunque si vada avanti, guardiamo in faccia la realtà.. Più il tempo passa più 1 ci aspetta un altro anno di pena e 2 è probabile che faccia esasperare i cinesi


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Anche Campopiano su Twitter ha detto che ne parla domani. Se fosse stata una notizia controcorrente da "sgoop" avrebbe messo i classici #staytuned e +++ notizia +++.
> Siamo a titoli di coda. Almeno sto giro è durato poco ma la delusione è all'ennesima potenza per via di quello che poteva essere e probabilmente non sarà (la Cina intera dietro al nostro Milan).



Concordo, domani mattina getta la spugna anche Campopiano.
Dirà che Berlusconi ha dato di nuovo di testa bloccando(momentaneamente?) la trattativa.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Dopo oltre 20 anni di tifo oggi, grazie a questa società, non sento nulla per il Milan, cosa avete causato luridi ladri buffoni.

Vergogna. Spero tanto che si vada in serie B, spero tanto che con Bologna e Roma si faccia massimo un punto, spero tanto che la Juventus in Coppa Italia ce le suoni. Ovviamente non le vedrò queste partite, sono schifato più che mai.

Ultima nota su Campopiano: oggi scadevano le 48 ore, buffoncello anche lui, ci ho preso subito su di lui per fortuna.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Alt.. Noi diamo per scontato che Galatioto sia stato contattato da Finivest. Se invece fosse l'advisor dei cinesi che puntavano al brand Milan è semplicemente Silvio non cede la maggioranza?



Se anche fosse come dici tu, questo Galatioto ha comunque trattato PER MESI con Fininvest.
E non si sarebbe nemmeno seduto al tavolo se gli avessero detto che FORSE avrebbero venduto la maggioranza.
E' stato ingaggiato (da fininvest o dalla cordata cinese) per vendere/comprare la MAGGIORANZA del Milan e su questo si sono basate le loro conversazioni.
Non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che da un momento all'altro, si decida o meno di ritrattare tutto ed annullare la trattativa.

Ci stiamo facendo duemila idee diverse al giorno ed è proprio questo lo scopo dei giornalisti: montare un caso, far sì che se ne parli.
Se OGGI dicessero è tutto fatto oppure Berlusconi non cede non se ne parlerebbe più....e come riuscirebbero a colmare questi due mesi NECESSARI PER COMPLETARE LE OPERAZIONI FINANZIARE FINALIZZATE AL CLOSING (e sono tempi tecnici, fondamentali, non si possono accorciare) senza dare più notizie?

Calma e gesso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che più mi fa imbestialire è che questi gruppi non si fermeranno davanti a un pazzo da manicomio.. Andranno a prendersi ovviamente un'altra squadra ed almeno spero con tutto me stesso non lo facciano in Italia..


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*



Sta scocciando un pò con questa lamentela su Berlusconi.

Domattina cosa sarà più chiaro? Già immagino: "SB ancora ha dubbi, vediamo la prossima settimana, ecc.ecc."


----------



## diavolo (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*


A me pareva rispondesse ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se era vero che Berlusconi aveva firmato l'esclusiva.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*



Voi davvero pensate che Berlusconi tra propaganda elettorale, Dudù e donne dai facili costumi che gli girano per casa, stia lì tutto il giorno a pensare se vendere il Milan o meno?
In tutti questi giorni l'unica cosa che sta succedendo è che Fininvest e Galatioto si stanno mettendo d'accordo sulle cifre, sulle penali, su tutte queste cose tecniche che riguardano le trattative.
Una volta pronte le carte, Berlusconi dovrà solo firmarle.
Come ho detto prima, se si è imbastito un dialogo con i cinesi è perchè da Silvio è arrivato l'input di vendere...non credo che un giorno pensi di vendere, l'altro no, poi forse fa il milan giovane ed italiano e dopo ancora mangia aragoste grazie ai finanziamenti di uno stato.
Queste sono storielle per allungare il brodo, far appassionare i tifosi e vendere i giornali (o guadagnare followers su twitter )


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Maggio 2016)

L'ho già detto, appena vede il malloppo firma senza dover usare le mani


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Tristezza......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che a me lascia perplesso è che la gente creda ancora ad una cessione.... Speriamo solo che il Berlusca non diventi ultracentenario


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto, appena vede il malloppo firma senza dover usare le mani



E ultra miliardario, è ormai fuori dalla politica che conta, i figli sono tutti a posto e La grana Mediaset Premium è stata ormai risolta. Vendere ora lo lascerebbe senza nulla in mano in questi suoi ultimi (almeno non sia un cyborg del male) anni di vita.
Credo che per lui valga la spesa (50-70-100 milioni anno). È pronto a rinunciare alle gite a Milanello? Ai servi giornalisti? Non credo e infatti non vende.
Mettici il pressing e il lavaggio del cervello di Galliani e il gioco è fatto..


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, la cosa che ancora non è uscita è che dopo Berlusconi il presidente sarà Galliani, mi gioco tutto quello che volete.....signore mio...


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che a me lascia perplesso è che la gente creda ancora ad una cessione.... Speriamo solo che il Berlusca non diventi ultracentenario



Ma a cosa dovremmo credere? che si tiene un milan che perde 100 milioni all'anno con risultati imbarazzanti (a dir poco) inimicandosi il 99% dei tifosi?


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*



sparirà nel nulla a giorni


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la cosa che ancora non è uscita è che dopo Berlusconi il presidente sarà Galliani, mi gioco tutto quello che volete.....signore mio...



Se vabbè divertiamoci pure a martellarci nelle parti basse..


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Campopiano non rispondeva ad una domanda sulla maggioranza ma a quella sulla firma dell'esclusiva imho.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma a cosa dovremmo credere? che si tiene un milan che perde 100 milioni all'anno con risultati imbarazzanti (a dir poco) *inimicandosi il 99% dei tifosi?*



Be, basta che guardi Lotito, lo odiano tutti i laziali, ti pare che voglia dar via la Lazio? E' ancora li, bello tranquillo.

Probabilmente ci sono altri interessi in ballo che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter a un tifoso che gli chiedeva circa le voci di Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza: "Non mi risulta. Ne scrivo domattina. Domattina sarà tutto più chiaro. Non scappo, anche perché non sono io a vendere il Milan"*



Per me è chiaro, anche lui sa che non venderà. Non ha risposto negando, anzi dicendo domani ne scriverò. Addio sogni di gloria.


----------



## Fabius.85 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza, Silvio Berlusconi, a tutt'oggi, non ha alcuna intenzione di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Ovvero, non è intenzionato a vendere la società.
> 
> Ricordiamo che, almeno secondo quanto riportato da altri media, i cinesi starebbero ancora attendendo l'ok all'esclusiva della trattativa che, ad oggi, ancora non è arrivata.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi calma. Non avete notato che un giorno le sedicenti fonti parlano di un Berlusconi combattuto un altro che non cede la maggioranza? Può essere benissimo una strategia Comunicativa per tenere alta l attenzione sulla vicenda e sulla figura di un uomo che altrimenti sarebbe relegato al ruolo di comprimario sulla scena pubblica, come dicono quelli bravi.
Che poi oggi a dirla tutta solo Montanari ha detto che non ha intenzione di cedere, finora (Di Stefano ha detto che comunque dirà sì all esclusiva e Campopiano più che altro ha risposto alle sollecitazioni Che gli venivano rivolte sul Twitter).
Rimaniamo a quello che ha detto Galatioto e aspettiamo notizie ufficiali, altrimenti ci facciamo il sangue amaro ogni 30 minuti.

P.S. Molti di voi giustamente hanno sottolineato la mancanza di comunicazioni ufficiali (leggi smentite) da parte di Fininvest, ma avete notato che Berlu non ha detto neanche una parola sulla cessione? Eppure ha rilasciato diverse interviste (televisioni locali e network nazionali: mi viene in mente L intervento su Radio 1 alla trasmissione Radio Anch'io all indomani del appoggio a Marchini). L anno scorso di questi tempi era su di giri e concedeva interviste di qua e di là sulla trattativa.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Io rimango della mia idea, basterà attendere massimo una settimana e sapremo anche i particolari che ci interesserebbe sapere già ora.
Si era parlato di cedere una minoranza? non credo, altrimenti non saremmo arrivati fino a questo punto.
Si era parlato di cedere il 70%? certo, quindi significa che l'ordine che arriva da Fininvest è vendere, tra l'altro sono passate diverse settimane e io non ho ancora sentito dire da Berlusconi che il Milan non si vende, anzi alcune "soffiate"riferite con una certa sicurezza riferiscono che la "trattativa" è in corso e penso non si possa negare, su questo non è stato solo Campopiano a confermare ma praticamente tutti gli altri in fila.
Io attenderò abbastanza tranquillamente lo svolgersi degli eventi, tanto in questi giorni in cui sembra essere tutto perduto è facile che possa saltare fuori qualcuno che dica "Silvio non vende", troppo facile, allora vorrei la conferma che quello che dice il tizio è vero, grazie.


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è chiaro, anche lui sa che non venderà. Non ha risposto negando, anzi dicendo domani ne scriverò. Addio sogni di gloria.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano non rispondeva ad una domanda sulla maggioranza ma a quella sulla firma dell'esclusiva imho.



Purtroppo no....


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Se vabbè divertiamoci pure a martellarci nelle parti basse..



Io questa cosa l'ho pure letta o sentita ma non ricordo dove...e c'era Galliani pure in questa intervista e rideva come al suo solito..


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Montanari è su SportItalia, per chi fosse interessato.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma a cosa dovremmo credere? che si tiene un milan che perde 100 milioni all'anno con risultati imbarazzanti (a dir poco) inimicandosi il 99% dei tifosi?



Il Milan non è una società di calcio come tutte le altre. Lui se ne frega di quello che pensano i tifosi. Pensa di essere il padrone assoluto del Milan, il creatore, e di poterci fare quello che vuole.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque Montanari è su SportItalia, per chi fosse interessato.



Riporta cortesemente quello che dice.


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan non è una società di calcio come tutte le altre. Lui se ne frega di quello che pensano i tifosi. Pensa di essere il padrone assoluto del Milan, il creatore, e di poterci fare quello che vuole.



Ok. Ma a che pro? Per puro sadismo nei confronti dei tifosi del milan? Quelli che gli hanno permesso la discesa in politica?

Boh io sto impazzendo.


----------



## markjordan (4 Maggio 2016)

e' tutto molto semplice , se la cordata cinese sgancia quei soldi ed e' seria silvio vende
esiste ed e' seria ? se si bisogna solo aspettare , se no ...
ogni giorno i giornalai alterneranno pessimismo ed ottimismo


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma a che pro? Per puro sadismo nei confronti dei tifosi del milan? Quelli che gli hanno permesso la discesa in politica?
> 
> Boh io sto impazzendo.



Stai impazzendo perchè tu ragioni come un uomo normale, lui no.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riporta cortesemente quello che dice.



Ok appena ne parleranno


----------



## Crox93 (4 Maggio 2016)

Mi pare ovvio che la questione è chiusa. Come pensavo è stata tutta una farsa,fin dall'inizio


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Maggio 2016)

CVD, questo non vende. È il solito teatrino.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Finora anch'io ho seguito gli sbalzi d'umore conseguenti alle sparate dei giornalisti di ogni ordine e grado, ma credo che sia l'ora del realismo. Torniamo coi piedi per terra. A mio giudizio, l'elemento su cui possiamo fare affidamento massimo è uno solo ed è l'intervista di Galatioto. Sei-otto settimane dal 16 aprile fanno l'11 (diciamo 15 per comodità) giugno. Fino ad allora ne sentiremo di ogni, in un senso o nell'altro. Non esaltiamoci e non abbattiamoci. D'altronde, non capisco come mai questo Galatioto doveva esporsi così se la trattativa non fosse stata a buon punto: ha dato dei tempi di massima, non posso credere che all'improvviso B. faccia saltare tutto per ghiribizzo. Né Galatioto è fantoccio di B., anzi lo sfan**lerebbe in un attimo.
> In secondo luogo, anche se non è una certezza assoluta, mi confortano i silenzi di Fininvest e Evergrande, che sono il venditore e l'esponente più noto dei compratori. Se tutto fosse una balla, perché non smentire subito?
> In terzo luogo, è tutto fermo e i rinnovi dei nostri amati cessi a pedali non ci sono stati: se Fester fosse stato sicuro di restare in sella, avrebbe già definito i contratti del Capitone e di Rigorelli in un baleno. Eppure nisba.
> Fiducia, fratelli, fiducia. Attenti ai romanzi dei giornalisti. E attendere la deadline di Galatioto. Scommetto che sarà lui a stesso a sbugiardare B. se tutto si blocca per un capriccio. Non tarderà, eventualmente, a farsi sentire.



Concordo. Calma e gesso. Montanari non è nessuno e fino ad ora non ha detto nulla per guadagnarsi credibilità, al contrario di Campopiano le cui anticipazioni sono state confermate da tutti. Data della firma a parte. 
Forse il problema potrebbero essere le penali. Aspettiamo e vediamo. I cinesi non aspetteranno ancora per molto.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Calma e gesso. Montanari non è nessuno e fino ad ora non ha detto nulla per guadagnarsi credibilità, al contrario di Campopiano le cui anticipazioni sono state confermate da tutti. Data della firma a parte.
> Forse il problema potrebbero essere le penali. Aspettiamo e vediamo. I cinesi non aspetteranno ancora per molto.



Ma se si parlava di esclusiva in teoria le penali non dovrebbero nemmeno esserci.. chi ci capisce.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Calma e gesso. Montanari non è nessuno e fino ad ora non ha detto nulla per guadagnarsi credibilità, al contrario di Campopiano le cui anticipazioni sono state confermate da tutti. Data della firma a parte.
> Forse il problema potrebbero essere le penali. Aspettiamo e vediamo. I cinesi non aspetteranno ancora per molto.



Se Campopiano avesse continuato con la sua linea e fosse stato sicuro, avrei pensato le stesse cose, il problema è che sembra piuttosto negativo. Non traspare più quella sicurezza con un finale positivo che tutti ci auguravamo.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se Campopiano avesse continuato con la sua linea e fosse stato sicuro, avrei pensato le stesse cose, il problema è che sembra piuttosto negativo. Non traspare più quella sicurezza con un finale positivo che tutti ci auguravamo.



Gli hanno tagliato semplicemente i ponti con chi lo informava e per questo deve cincischiare.


----------



## fra29 (5 Maggio 2016)

Il corriere dello sport di domani non fa alcun riferimento in prima pagina alla cessione..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se Campopiano avesse continuato con la sua linea e fosse stato sicuro, avrei pensato le stesse cose, il problema è che sembra piuttosto negativo. Non traspare più quella sicurezza con un finale positivo che tutti ci auguravamo.



Campopiano ha detto sempre quello che sapeva. Il problema è Berlusconi che purtroppo non è affidabile. Ma con i cinesi questa storia durerà ancora poco. Almeno questo è un vantaggio. L'epilogo è vicino, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il corriere dello sport di domani non fa alcun riferimento in prima pagina alla cessione..



Nemmeno stamattina, ed era il giorno "del CdA straordinario e delle firme". Mi sa che in redazione lì hanno capito che è meglio volare bassi


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tagliato semplicemente i ponti con chi lo informava e per questo deve cincischiare.





fra29 ha scritto:


> Il corriere dello sport di domani non fa alcun riferimento in prima pagina alla cessione..



.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il corriere dello sport di domani non fa alcun riferimento in prima pagina alla cessione..



Quando ne sapranno di più vedrai che non si faranno problemi a rimettere i titoloni.
Se questa storia ci ha insegnato qualcosa è che prima di riportare una qualsiasi notizia ci penseranno 2 volte, oltre all'autenticità della notizia, ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine su SportItalia non hanno parlato di Milan, durante la chiusura della trasmissione Montanari ha semplicemente ribadito il concetto: "Tanto alla fine Berlusconi non vende!!".


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> alla fine su sportitalia non hanno parlato di milan, durante la chiusura della trasmissione montanari ha semplicemente ribadito il concetto: "tanto alla fine berlusconi non vende!!".


----------



## fra29 (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se Campopiano avesse continuato con la sua linea e fosse stato sicuro, avrei pensato le stesse cose, il problema è che sembra piuttosto negativo. Non traspare più quella sicurezza con un finale positivo che tutti ci auguravamo.



Più che altro nessuno ne parla più.. Solo Di Stefano con un servizio da mani nei capelli ha parlato di cessione. Il succo del discorso è: firma senza vincoli ma ha forte tentazione di dare comunque un no definito tra un mese. Nel frattempo già lavora per il Milan di Brocchi o Giampaolo..
Se queste sono notizie positive.
Giovedì scorso l'unica voce fuori dal coro era Festa. Per il resto tutti concordi sull'ok di Silvio.
Qualcosa deve essere successo.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alla fine su SportItalia non hanno parlato di Milan, durante la chiusura della trasmissione Montanari ha semplicemente ribadito il concetto: "Tanto alla fine Berlusconi non vende!!".



Eh mi immagino avesse tanto da dire sto buffone..ma per favore si da retta a un suo tweet e ci scorda delle parole di Sal nell'intervista..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh mi immagino avesse tanto da dire sto buffone..ma per favore si da retta a un suo tweet e ci scorda delle parole di Sal nell'intervista..



In questo momento non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo, non sappiamo chi ha ragione e chi no. Tutti ci auguriamo la vendita ma siamo nelle mani di un pazzo. Bisogna riportare tutte le campane, si quelle positive che quelle negative. Tra l'altro lo stesso Campopiano, sembra decisamente meno ottimista adesso.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh mi immagino avesse tanto da dire sto buffone..ma per favore si da retta a un suo tweet e ci scorda delle parole di Sal nell'intervista..



Che buffone quest'altro Montanari..ha creato "hype" per dare ascolti a SI, programma ridicolissimo, soprattutto chi lo conduce.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alla fine su SportItalia non hanno parlato di Milan, durante la chiusura della trasmissione Montanari ha semplicemente ribadito il concetto: "Tanto alla fine Berlusconi non vende!!".



Stando a questa dichiarazione la sua fonte è sé stesso.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

*Nessuno dei quotidiani in edicola dedica spazio in prima pagina a notizie sulla cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nessuno dei quotidiani in edicola dedica spazio in prima pagina a notizie sulla cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan.*



Una curiosità... cercavo la copertina della Gazzetta, e per errore mi è saltata fuori quella del 5 maggio scorso. Aveva il titolo "Il piano di Pechino per sedurre il Milan". Un anno fa esatto.
Non è cambiato NULLA in 365 giorni.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nessuno dei quotidiani in edicola dedica spazio in prima pagina a notizie sulla cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan.*



Sono due le cose: 
1) Non sanno niente, segno che la trattativa è serrata e segreta, il che potrebbe far presupporre che si tratti di molto di più rispetto ad una semplice esclusiva.
2) Finita veramente, non sanno più che pesci pigliare e come uscirsene. Faranno allo stesso modo di Bee, ovvero nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nessuno dei quotidiani in edicola dedica spazio in prima pagina a notizie sulla cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan.*



Quando hanno dato spazio ha sempre portato male...magari a sto giro...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

*ATTENZIONE Campopiano su Twitter: "E' ancora tutto in piedi, state sereni. Calma e gesso. Una cosa la posso dire, non è finita per niente!"*


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE Campopiano su Twitter: "E' ancora tutto in piedi, state sereni. Calma e gesso. Una cosa la posso dire, non è finita per niente!"*



Ma cosa dici solo elezioni!!!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE Campopiano su Twitter: "E' ancora tutto in piedi, state sereni. Calma e gesso. Una cosa la posso dire, non è finita per niente!"*



Eccolo là...bruttissimo segno...ecco che si tira ancora per un paio di giorni qualcuno.

Io non lo seguo più..


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE Campopiano su Twitter: "E' ancora tutto in piedi, state sereni. Calma e gesso. Una cosa la posso dire, non è finita per niente!"*



Sì magari non è finita, ma tu ci hai fatto credere che fosse già ben avviata.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE Campopiano su Twitter: "E' ancora tutto in piedi, state sereni. Calma e gesso. Una cosa la posso dire, non è finita per niente!"*



Daiiiii oraaaaa!!!!


----------

